# Pigeon needs a home in Melbourne.



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, a dog rescue group located in Melbourne Australia found a malnourished pigeon with its wings clipped and he's currently residing in a dog crate feeling better but he needs a home desperately. Is anyone in Melbourne able to take him in or know anyone who could? He's absolutely beautiful. I'll post a picture later tonight.


----------

